#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【叛月】04/20更新公告

## 皇天蒼狼

前言：

這是新開的一個小坑XD，基本上和【新狼月】的世界觀大同小異，只是勢力、地理、種族等設定會有些許不同，魔法設定的話，大概會去除神術等部分，科技風格也跟【新狼月】相同，類似有魔法的中世紀世界吧，而這次叛月也不開放徵角了。

至於【叛月】，整體劇情應該會比【新狼月】還短，主要拿來練習寫文戲的部分，所以更新還是會【新狼月】為主。

此外，由於初五就是蒼爺我的開工日，所以【叛月】應該會採用一篇、一篇短篇的方式更新，每一篇都能算是一個單獨事件，因此不會採用第幾章的方式來更新，不過每一篇之間又多少會有少許關聯喔，接著，儘管設定上有四大帝國跟一個公國聯盟，但未必每個國家都會寫得很徹底XDD

而在叛月中，蒼爺除了要練習文戲外，也希望給各位讀者大來和【新狼月】中大不相同的伊亞諾特一族(天魔狼族)。

最後，請欣賞序曲吧，有任何建議和指教都歡迎提出喔^^，祝大家新年快樂。
---------------------正文開始-------------------------------------------
序曲：

　　聯邦情報局總部，是位於利文薩公國聯盟的首都聖羅斯城的一棟二十層樓高的建築物，佔地寬敞，且四周有著高聳的圍牆以及森嚴的門禁。

　　在這任職的人們皆是來自星辰大陸上四大帝國、利文薩公國聯盟、無數城鎮、無數種族的菁英成員，這些人是聯邦情報局的探員。

　　星辰大陸上有無數種族，其中包括了以獅族、虎族、狼族、豹族四大族為首的獸族以及各式各樣的龍族。

　　四大帝國分別為狼族領導的齊海因洛帝國、獅族領導的伊格尼斯帝國、虎族領導的戴爾凱薩帝國以及豹族領導的法蘭西斯帝國。

　　至於利文薩公國聯盟，則是由龍族領導，其領導者職位稱為總理，也是龍族主要的居住地，同時也是個文化大熔爐，因為這裡不只有龍族，還有其他的獸族在這活動。

　　四大帝國以及利文薩公國聯盟的每一任統治者皆是通過禪讓以及民選的方式產生，同時還設有國家議會存在，負責監督以及制衡現任統治者。

　　其中，齊海因洛帝國位於大陸北方、伊格尼斯國位於東方、戴爾凱薩帝國位於西方，至於法蘭西斯帝國則是處於星辰大陸南方，而大陸的中心偏東方處，便是利文薩公國聯盟。

　　大陸中央有一座連綿萬里的原始叢林貫穿大陸，一直持續到南方海域，叢林內有著許多豐富的資源，由四大帝國以及利文薩公國共同開發。

　　四大帝國和公國聯盟間皆維持著一種和平，已經有數千年沒有發生過任何戰事，除了一些激進份子發起的恐怖攻擊之外。

　　聯邦情報局，便是四大帝國和公國一同創立的聯邦組織，其地位相當特殊，那怕是帝國的統治者、公國的總理也無權命令聯邦情報探員，所有探員皆是向各自所屬的上司以及聯邦情報局局長、副局長負責。

　　除此之外，聯邦情報局在大陸各處也都設有分部，方便隨時因應可能的恐怖攻擊、間諜滲透等突發事件。

　　而在聯邦情報局內部，有一份所有探員，從最底層的一星探員到高階的九星探員都必須擁有、必須知道的通緝名單，上面有十位星辰大陸有史以來被認定為最具危險性、最兇惡且最狡猾的超S級通緝犯。

　　這十位通緝犯來自星辰大陸上的各族，而且已經有超過數年甚至數十年從未被逮捕過，甚至連一絲的行蹤都沒有被掌握到。

　　今天，上午九點整，聯邦情報局總部前方庭院中，這裡有五根高聳的旗竿屹立著，上頭掛著四大帝國、公國聯盟的國旗。

　　旗桿的右方是幾張可供人休憩的長椅，就像一般在公園內能看到的那種。

　　但在這上班的尖峰時間，鮮少有人會坐在這些椅子上休憩，除了一名身穿高貴黑色長袍的年長白狼人，這名狼人的黑色長袍上繡有金邊，此外還有一些金色的紋路裝飾。

　　這位長者戴著半月型無框的老花眼鏡，在眼鏡的後方有著一雙深邃睿智的藍色雙瞳，口中叼著一根黑色的木製長菸斗，下巴上有著約莫十公分長的花白鬍鬚，一根黑褐色的枴杖斜靠在椅子上。

　　這時，一名約莫三十多歲的年輕銀狼人將一個褐色的高級公事包給放到了年長狼人的旁邊，隨後便恭敬的站在一旁：「你確定你不會被門口的警衛給擋下來嗎？大人。」

　　「這可是一個好問題……可能吧……」年長白狼人用無名指上戴著一枚銀色指環的左手拿起公事包，查看了下裏頭的東西後，重新關上公事包，隨後右手拄著一旁的枴杖從長椅上站起身來：「就拭目以待吧。」

　　隨後，年長白狼人便拄著枴杖走向了聯邦情報組織的大門，途中經過的無數獸人、龍人皆沒有多注意他一眼，紛紛忙進忙出。

　　年長白狼人也沒有和任何人打招呼，只是自顧自地走向大門，隨後便跟著人群進到了總部的大廳內，一切是那麼的輕鬆自在。

　　「早上好，我想要見局長雷恩斯‧哈瓦林。」年長白狼人對著櫃檯後方的一名雄性虎人警衛說道。

　　「請問你有預約嗎？」虎人警衛抬起頭來問道。

　　「沒有，但你只需要跟他說我是蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特就行了。」年長白狼人輕笑，接著從懷中拿出了一張薄薄的長方形魔法水晶卡遞給了警衛。

　　虎人警衛接過水晶卡，看了下上頭的照片以及身前的白狼人，隨後在桌上的魔法水晶面板上開始輸入姓名等基本資料。

　　而在虎人警衛核對資料的同時，名為蒼煌的這名老狼人則是雙手交叉放在枴杖上，站在原地靜待，嘴角上帶著一抹微笑。

　　三分鐘後，虎人警衛抬頭看了一眼白狼人，又低頭去看魔法面板上調出來的資料，二話不說，左手直接按下了桌子左上方的紅色按鈕，頓時，整座聯邦情報局總部警鈴大作。

　　站在門口周遭的警衛紛紛拔出了小型的靈源槍，在白狼人的身後成半圓形排開，槍口紛紛對準針穿黑袍的蒼煌。

　　除此之外，還有大批手持長槍型靈源槍的警衛從兩旁的走廊、二樓出現，他們的目標非常清楚，就是蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特。

　　十分鐘後，蒼煌被一群全副武裝的警衛帶到了聯邦情報局總部的地下室，這裡有一座被嚴加看管的傳送魔法陣，準備傳送到極機密的秘密地點。

　　這裡原先是被廢棄的一座高樓，被聯邦情報總局接手後，將其改造成了秘密的審問地點，只有聯邦情報總局的高階探員才知曉這個地方。

　　當然的，這地點的守備也非常嚴密，難進難出，光是手持靈源槍守備的部隊就有高達三十人，此外還有二十名手持各種近戰兵器的警衛，最後，還有十名的魔法部隊，負責各種守備陣法、困敵陣法。

　　此時的蒼煌正坐在一張附有魔法鎖鏈的椅子上，雙手分開被綁在兩側扶手，腳上也被銬著腳鐐。

　　這些鐵鍊和腳鐐除了束縛他的行動外，還能暫時封印蒼煌體內的那驚人的魔力，讓其無法施展任何魔法。

　　此外，他的枴杖和戴在左手上的袖劍也都被強迫繳出，放在一旁的證物桌上，若非帶隊的探員是個擁有豐富經驗的九星高階探員，恐怕還沒人知道，那根看上去平凡無奇的枴杖內，藏著一把鋒利驚人的太刀。

　　在四面牆壁皆是透明的牢房內，蒼煌平靜地坐在椅子上閉目養神，對外頭的事物沒有絲毫關注，乍看之下，會讓人以為他睡著了一般。

　　此時，秘密地點地下室內的傳送陣發出一圈耀眼的銀色光芒，三名身穿長袍的人從裏頭出現，為首的是一名壯年的銀狼人，有著一雙金色雙瞳，他的長袍是潔淨如霞的白色。

　　在他身後，則是一名身穿象徵著八星探員的紫色長袍的灰狐獸人以及一名七星探員，是一名較為年長的金獅獸人，身穿紅色長袍。

　　「他在上面嗎？蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特？真的確定是他？有對他進行搜身了嗎？」銀狼人一踏出魔法陣便對面前的一名九星探員詢問，同時還從對方手中拿過一份剪報資料。

　　「是的，副局長，我們有核對過一切資料，包括掌紋、魔力氣息、傷疤以及他左手無名指上的銀色指環，的確是他本人沒錯。」這名九星探員是一名雪豹獸人，一把小型的靈源槍正安安穩穩的待在他的右腰上：「我追查了他有三十年之久了，我很確定是他本人。」

　　「很好，我們走吧。」銀狼人點點頭，闔上簡報資料，帶著兩名灰狐探員和金獅探員率先走上了樓梯，他的目標只有一個，就是被關押在中間樓層的蒼煌，那個伊亞諾特一族的狼人。


待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

噢噢噢噢蒼爺寫新的小說owo/
蒼爺怎麼變通緝犯啦(恐
是說我看到虎族國的名字擺明就是戴爾塔(不
那就祝寫作順利唷OWO

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

叛月初曲：談話對象


　　星辰大陸早上十點整，聯邦情報局的超S級任務專用的簡報室內，將近有三十多名七星以上的高階探員聚集在這。

　　三十多名探員分別坐在長桌的兩旁，每人身前的桌上都有數目不一的文件夾、紙張，和一杯熱咖啡或者是熱茶。

　　「那麼，我們對蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特有多少了解？」一名身穿紅色長袍的虎斑貓獸人開口問道：「除了他是十大通緝名單上的第四位以外。」

　　此時，坐在長桌最前方的一名看上去約莫六、七十歲的年長棕狼獸人緩緩地開口：「那就是我今天請各位聚集在這的原因，諸位都是在各種任務、領域上有著出色表現的探員。」

　　說到這裡，棕狼獸人在自己面前的魔法面板上按了幾下，長桌的中央立刻出現一道魔法投影，上面是蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特的幾張照片，皆是他中年時期的照片，此外還有他的一些基本資料，最重要的便是那多達十二張的犯罪報告。

　　「謀殺、軍火走私、人口走私、魔法礦石走私、綁架、暗殺、出售國家機密以及仲介犯罪……」棕狼獸人語氣平靜地開口，那銀色的雙瞳掃視了遍在場的所有探員：「以上還不是全部的資料，但都沒有任何關鍵性的證據可以指向蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特，同時，在今天之前，也掌握不了他的行蹤，更不用說要將他定罪了。」

　　「犯罪守門者……這是一些人給他的稱呼，但對我們來說，他就是通緝名單上的第四位，伊亞諾特一族的蒼煌，那個惡魔一族的狼人。」棕狼獸人下了結論：「但今天，他卻親自跑來投案，為此，我已經讓伊恩組織了一個特別行動小組，專門處理蒼煌的案件，而諸位，我要你們先回到各自的崗位，但不要有任何鬆懈，因為我不認為蒼煌會自己跑來自首，即便是他知道我們還沒有任何可以將他定罪的證據。」

　　與此同時，祕密審查地點，聯邦情報局副局長伊恩‧萊希爾特正在桌前瀏覽著許多資料，而在桌子的右前方，便是關押著蒼煌的那個透明牢房，或者說是一個大箱子。

　　「看來，有權利做決定的人到了……」此時，被關在箱子內的蒼煌睜開雙眼說道，目光望著副局長伊恩：「好久不見，伊恩探員……不，副局長閣下。」

　　伊恩的目光也從桌上的文件上移開，回望著蒼煌，這名年紀足以當他父親，甚至是爺爺的狼人：「蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特……當我還是八星探員時，我追蹤了你很長的一段時間，現在，你卻自己找上門來了，為什麼？」

　　蒼煌淡淡一笑，隨後才開口：「我也不知道，你呢？伊恩副局長？」

　　伊恩也是淡笑，隨後神情轉為嚴肅，回答：「我想咱們就不要再多繞圈子了，蒼煌，你究竟為什麼會來投案？」

　　蒼煌的目光就這樣和伊恩四目交接，許久，年邁的白狼人才開口：「現在不適合談這件事，我認為……你應該先思考一位我們的老朋友湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼，你記得嗎？那名火狼族的狼人。」

　　「湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼？他已經死了，蒼煌先生，他在五年前被認定死亡，地點在戴爾凱薩帝國境內的費南度境。」伊凡語氣平靜地說道，看著蒼煌的目光中透露出一絲的困惑：「蒼煌先生，儘管你我都知道我們還無法定罪你，但你可別以為提供一些通緝犯的名字就足以讓你洗脫以往的所有罪名。」

　　年邁白狼人再度一笑，隨後才開口：「若是湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼已經身亡，但在今天早上約莫八點二十分，入境齊海因洛帝國的哈德境的，就是一位亡靈了……如果亡靈能辦理入境手續的話。」

　　聞言，伊恩皺眉，而在他身旁的九星雪豹獸人探員也是微微皺眉，和伊恩對看，而蒼煌則是繼續開口：「我的公事包內，除了以往我使用過的化名，還有幾張加過密的魔法水晶卡……」

　　伊恩隨即從桌上拿起一張魔法水晶卡，上面標明著湯姆斯：「這一張？」

　　蒼煌點點頭：「但你如果要查看裡面的資料，需要我的魔力和一組密碼來開啟，當然的，這密碼只有我知道，所以……」

　　說到這裡，蒼煌稍微活動了被鐵鍊綁在椅子扶手上的雙手：「你需要先幫我鬆綁……然後，現在開始我只和一個人談話……」

　　「你可以和我談話，我是這裡的最高負責人。」伊恩放下水晶卡，走到了箱子前，就站在了蒼煌的正前方：「蒼煌，我想我們得搞清楚一些事情……首先，這裡是我的地盤，然後，你是個罪犯……」

　　「放輕鬆點，伊恩副局長，就算你不將我鬆綁，你還是可以解開那張魔法水晶卡，公事包內應該還有一瓶銀色的小瓶子，裡面存著一些我的魔力，你可以用它來解密，而密碼是九、三、五、七、四，最後一位密碼……」蒼煌依舊是微笑著，老花眼鏡後方的藍色雙瞳直視伊凡：「等你將我想談話的對象帶來之前，我是不會說的，最後，我認為你最好快點，因為艾爾夫曼可不是去齊海因洛帝國觀光的。」

　　伊恩就這樣注視著蒼煌，時間長達十秒左右：「你想和誰談話？蒼煌先生。」

　　「洛伊萊特‧克勞斯，在他來之前，我不會再說任何一句話。」蒼煌說完，便再度閉目養神。

　　此時，遠在齊海因洛帝國王城內的聯邦情報局分部，專門提供所有探員做實戰練習的廣場上，一狼一虎正手持未開鋒的刀劍纏鬥在一起。

　　其中那名灰狼似乎占了上風，正手持著長劍壓制著白虎獸人，逼得對方不得使用土遁魔法招出一面土之盾牌來抵擋攻擊。

　　然而，正當灰狼人想要乘勝追擊時，幾名穿著紅色長袍的高階探員進入了訓練場，並且釋放一絲魔力波動，示意灰狼人停止打鬥。

　　「洛伊萊特‧克勞斯？」領頭的一名中年水龍族龍人問著灰狼：「我是七星探員阿蘭姆‧烏瑟，請你立刻和我們走一趟。」

　　「嗯……這次就算平手吧，學長。」名為洛伊萊特的灰狼人對著白虎獸人說道，而後者也點點頭，接過洛伊萊特的武器，率先離開了練習場。

　　隨後，洛伊萊特也和這幾名七星探員一同離開。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

二之曲：艾爾夫曼走私案


　　聯邦情報總局的副局長辦公室，副局長伊恩‧萊希爾特正坐在辦公桌後方，打量著洛伊萊特‧克勞斯的一切資料。

　　「那麼，你在上星期三時通過了三星探員的考核？」伊恩望著坐在自己面前的年輕灰狼人說道。

　　「是的，長官。」洛伊萊特一臉正色地說道。

　　「那對於蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特會找上你這件事有任何頭緒嗎？你有和他接觸過嗎？」伊恩又問道，那雙金色雙瞳中閃著精芒，彷彿能看穿一切。

　　「我沒有絲毫頭緒，長官，事實上，我自從成為探員以來，都只有從十大通緝名單上了解他的名字，蒼煌的名字，跟一些他的傳聞。」洛伊萊特回答。

　　伊恩揚起右邊的眉毛，隨後微微一笑：「你聽過他的哪些傳聞？」

　　「他和星辰大陸上很多罪犯都接觸過，人脈極廣，而且任何形式的犯罪他都會參與……他有犯罪守門者的封號。」

　　伊恩微微點頭，隨後拿起一個紅色的資料夾，裡面似乎是不少整理在一起的資料，交給了洛伊萊特：「帶上它，等等在路上盡你所能地記住裏頭的資料，因為這是只有九星探員才有資格調閱的極機密資料，然後，我將帶你去見蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特，希望你做好心理準備。」

　　「長官，我能問一個問題嗎？」洛伊萊特接過資料夾問道。

　　「問吧。」伊恩整理了一下桌上的文件後，隨即起身準備離去。

　　「為何蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特會自己來投案？」洛伊萊特將資料夾收進自己的空間戒指內，問著已經穿上大衣的伊恩。

　　伊恩走到了門口，拉開了門，隨後才開口說道：「那也是我想查清楚的問題，現在，我們走吧。」

　　十分鐘後，伊恩和洛伊萊特在四名全副武裝的高階探員的簇擁下，來到了關押著蒼煌的秘密地點，那個透明的大箱子已經被打開，蒼煌已經來到了箱子外，但仍然被束縛在椅子上。

　　洛伊萊特就在距離蒼煌面前大概五公尺的地方，拉了張椅子坐下，膝蓋上放著那個紅色的資料夾。

　　「初次見面，伊亞諾特先生。」洛伊萊特的目光打量著眼前這名年邁的長者，腦海中卻是千萬個思緒不停掠過：「我是洛伊萊特‧克勞斯……聽說你指名要見我？」

　　「當然，我知道你是誰，所以……咱們先切入正題吧。」蒼煌淡淡一笑，隨後目光望向了後方的伊恩：「最後一位數密碼，是三，解開那張卡片吧，伊恩副局長。」

　　伊恩隨即打開那瓶存有蒼煌的魔力的小瓶子，將裏頭的銀色能量給導引而出，注入到魔法水晶卡內，隨後又輸入了蒼煌給的密碼，下一秒，魔法水晶卡立刻綻放出銀色光芒，投影出了一道影像，上面是一名狼人的照片、幾張不同名字的魔法水晶卡以及一些通關用文件。

　　「讓我給各位介紹，這位是湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼，或者說是哈廷斯‧艾夫曼，我們的軍火走私商。」蒼煌在此時開口說道，語氣中帶著一絲明顯的笑意：「他已經入境齊海因洛帝國準備進行他的生意，然後，我想他應該快要跟買家碰面了……」

　　「去聯絡齊海因洛帝國的海關，讓他們查查看這些水晶卡上的名字有沒有入境紀錄。」伊恩立即對著身旁的一名七星探員說道，而後者立刻領命去處理，隨後，他看向了蒼煌：「你在玩什麼把戲？為什麼要提供我們湯姆斯的資料？」

　　「慢一點……慢一點……伊恩副局長，別忘了我只和洛伊萊特‧克勞斯談話。」蒼煌搖搖頭，接著開口說道：「大概七天前，艾爾夫曼先生找上我，希望透過我購買幾張偽造的魔法水晶身份卡以及準備一些通關文件，所以，基於我和他以往生意上愉快的合作經驗……我幫他準備好了一切，並安排馬車讓他能夠前往齊海因洛帝國。」

　　「那你為什麼要出賣他？伊亞諾特先生。」洛伊萊特開口問道，語氣和神色間都充滿了濃濃的不解。

　　與此同時，剛剛領命而去的七星探員也回來了，並將一張資料交給了伊恩：「齊海因洛帝國剛剛確認，哈廷斯‧艾夫曼入境了，用觀光的名義。」

　　「聯絡齊海因洛帝國的分部，要他們和帝國一方的司法人員合作，找出湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼。」伊恩迅速地下令，隨後望向蒼煌：「你還是快說出你的目的吧，蒼煌。」

　　蒼煌聞言，仍然是淡淡一笑：「首先，請解開我的束縛，當然，我的柺杖和袖劍也請還給我。」

　　「不可能，這等於是給了你逃出這裡的工具。」伊恩果斷否決。

　　「嗯……那就祝福你們可以早日逮捕湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼，因為據我所知，他的買家向他購買的可是國際條約中禁止以任何方式運輸的S1級軍用靈源槍，而這位買家拿到這些東西會幹出什麼事情……我剛好知道。」蒼煌故作嚴肅地說道，這讓伊恩微微皺眉：「輪到你了，洛伊萊特。」

　　「長官？」洛伊萊特回頭問著自己的上司，伊恩和身旁的幾名探員對看了一眼，隨後才點點頭：「我可以解開你的束縛，但我要封印你的魔力。」

　　「悉聽尊便。」蒼煌誇張地回答道。

　　五分鐘後，蒼煌拄著柺杖從椅子上起身，左手稍微活動活動，讓他的袖劍伸出，隨後又收回去，而他也被施加了咒印，封住了所有的魔力。

　　「很迷人且實用的小工具，對吧？」蒼煌對著洛伊萊特說道，左手一動，鋒利的袖劍再度伸出，隨後收起，在寬大的長袍袖袍之下，根本看不出任何藏有武器的跡象：「靈巧、銳利、隱密，這可是大師級的傑作。」

　　「伊亞諾特先生，我想我們還先聽聽看你對湯姆斯的買家有什麼了解，以及他會在哪進行交易吧？」洛伊萊特也從椅子上起身說道。

　　蒼煌看了下洛伊萊特，似乎他是一個讓他相當感興趣的獵物，他拄著柺杖邁步走向了灰狼人，隨後走過他身邊，來到了由幾張大型投影水晶投射出來的主螢幕面前，仔細地打量著上頭的資料，這讓伊凡等人是相當不解和有些惱火。

　　「蒼煌，這裡可不是給你散步用的。」伊恩出聲。

　　「我知道，但讓一位上了年紀的老狼人活動活動也不是什麼壞事對吧？」蒼煌轉過身來笑道，隨後趁著伊恩再度開口前，用左手在魔法面板上操控了幾下，調出了齊海因洛帝國第二王城的地圖：「這座城，是湯姆斯即將進行交易的地點，我相信，他對這座城非常的了解，所有出入口、下水道、警衛晚上巡邏的地點、交班時間等等，所有的一切他都相當清楚。」

　　「這怎麼說？因為警衛的巡邏路線可是會定期更換的，還會不定期和聯邦情報探員合作。」一名銀狐獸人開口問道，他是這個特別小組的成員之一，是名四星探員。

　　蒼煌淡淡一笑：「德里奇‧埃爾法探員，四星探員，沒錯吧？你相當的出色，而且擅長冰遁和火遁兩種魔法。」

　　「你是從哪裡知道這些？」被叫做德里奇的銀狐探員驚訝地問道。

　　「因為你之前完成的一件五星任務，儘管尚未被證實，但那件五星任務顯然是蒼煌底下的生意之一。」伊恩副局長在此時站出來說道：「蒼煌，你還是快說說該如何找到湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼。」

　　「洛伊萊特探員，那，是你的工作了。」蒼煌並沒有理會伊恩，自顧自地對著年輕的灰狼探員說道：「據我所知，他會在明天下午三點進行交易，地點就在城東區的廢棄倉庫內。」



待續
---------------------------------------
雖然之前說不會用第幾章、第幾章的方式更新，不過後來想想還是，照這樣吧XD

因為接下來在工作上實在會很忙，所以趁最近還尚未開始忙的時候，蒼爺我盡量多更幾章(包括新狼月)

不過明天、後天甚至到15號、16號，叛月跟新狼月可能都不會有更新就是了

因為在做展場的活動，早上10點~晚上10點，回到家大概都差不多11點了，洗澡弄弄也得睡了

所以就在今天先更新出叛月的這章囉。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

三之曲：三個條件


　　齊海因洛帝國的聯邦情報局分部，洛伊萊特和他的搭檔，艾伯特‧特爾，一名比洛伊萊特年長的的五星探員，是一名火龍族龍人，個性幽默風趣，擅長的是火遁以及長槍術。

　　兩人已經從總部的傳送魔法陣直接來到這，並和當地的探員、警方建立起了聯絡機制，直接能將現場情報傳訊回總部。

　　「我們已經在廢棄倉庫附近佈置了監控小組，同時也在湯姆斯落腳的飯店內安排了埋伏，一切就等你們的決定。」一名約莫三十多歲的灰貓探員說道，從穿著來看，他是一名四星探員。

　　「明天下午才是我們的出擊時間，因為不僅要抓住湯姆斯，還得抓到那名買家。」艾伯特一臉正經地說道，並從灰貓探員手中接過一個文件夾：「有建立行動指揮部嗎？」

　　「當然，我現在立刻就帶你們去。」灰貓探員點點頭，隨後便領著艾伯特跟洛伊萊特離開聯邦情報局分部大樓，上了一輛普通的馬車。

　　一路上，洛伊萊特都在研究湯姆斯的資料，包括他的基本資料、擅長的遁術、出沒地點、習慣以及過去的案底等等。

　　「湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼，曾經是齊海因洛帝國的特戰部隊軍官，在一次任務失敗後失蹤，傳言他殺害了自己的所有隊員。」坐在洛伊萊特面前的灰貓探員開口說道：「之後他以走私軍火為生，四大帝國皆有他的生意對象，甚至一些反帝國的恐怖組織也和他購買過軍火。」

　　洛伊萊特微微點頭，並在手上資料的空白處上用羽毛筆註記了些資訊，因為這是總局給他的副本，因此他可以在上面書寫任何東西。

　　「我聽說……十大通緝名單上的第四位，蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特自己投案了，而他指名要見你？」灰貓探員問著洛伊萊特。

　　洛伊萊特抬起頭來，隨後才開口說道：「他是自己投案的，但我並不清楚他為何會指名要見我，並只和我談話。」

　　灰貓探員微微點頭，隨後便又提出了些湯姆斯的資訊，這讓洛伊萊特又多寫了許多註解。

　　約莫二十分鐘後，馬車終於停下，三人下了車，映入眼前的是一棟廢棄的兩層樓高的建築物，外觀破舊不堪，顯然已經很久都沒人使用。

　　「我們從這裡監視整個倉庫區以及湯姆斯的飯店以及周遭的街道，只要湯姆斯一出飯店，就能直接進行跟監。」灰貓探員說道，隨後拿出自己的探員令牌，在大門前揮了一下，隱藏起來的掃描魔法陣、防禦魔法陣隨即解開，大門也隨之開起，而灰貓也做了一個請的手勢，示意洛伊萊特和艾伯特先行進入。

　　在三人都進入廢棄大樓後，大門自動關上，魔法陣也隨即運作起來，一旦有人想要強行侵入，魔法陣便會發出警告，屆時，大樓內的探員都能立刻下來處理任何情況。

　　這間大樓被改造得很簡易，它的功用就是做為行動指揮所，因此一樓除了幾張辦公桌外，還有一個專門放置武器的櫃子、幾塊魔法操作面板、幻影水晶螢幕，二樓則是鹽洗室和臥室，可供探員臨時休息用。

　　此時的一樓已經有三名探員在這看著幻影水晶螢幕，上頭顯然是倉庫區和飯店周遭街道的監視影像。

　　簡單地自我介紹後，艾伯特和洛伊萊特也拿到了最新的監視報告，顯然，湯姆斯的行動非常低調隱密，幾乎沒有踏出飯店過，只有兩名手下輪流外出採購東西。

　　「他的兩名手下……」一名白狐探員在魔法面板上按了幾下，隨即跳出一名黑豹獸人以及一名棕狼獸人的照片跟基本資料：「這位豹人是杰爾‧哈斯，另一人則是魯凱士‧沃夫，兩人都是A級通緝犯以及湯姆斯的親信，聯邦情報局和各國的警方也追捕這兩人有段時間了。」

　　「他們進出飯店的時間點有固定的套路嗎？」艾伯特開口問道，他從灰貓探員手中接過一杯熱咖啡。

　　「沒有，而且他們一次都只有一人進出飯店，也沒有一定的規律。」白狐探員搖搖頭說道，隨後又在魔法面板上操控了一下：「但我們認為他們是在和買家暗中接觸，因為跟監後的結果，他們儘管出入飯店的時間、路線都不相同，但都會到城南區的一間酒店去，每次停留在酒店的時間也不一定，少則十分鐘，多則長達兩小時以上。」

　　洛伊萊特和艾伯特對看一眼，前者也拿筆抄下了一些東西，隨後問道：「他們是出來採買食物和日常用品嗎？」

　　「以食物為主，但看得出來湯姆斯非常謹慎，杰爾和魯凱士的每次進出的服裝都不同，有時是拿著公事包，有時又是拿著旅行背包，我們認為裡面裝的是湯姆斯要出售的S1型靈源槍，或者其他型號。」灰貓探員回答。

　　「我們了解，那就請繼續監視他們，晚點我們就來擬定行動計畫。」艾伯特點點頭說道。

　　與此同時，遠在聯邦情報局總部秘密審問地點內的蒼煌，正氣定神閒地坐在二樓副局長伊恩的辦公桌前，雙手交叉放在枴杖上方，但他體內的魔力仍然被封印著。

　　「總理和各國的國務院以及帝王是不會同意你的赦免要求的，蒼煌。」聯邦情報局副局長伊恩坐在辦公桌後方神情嚴肅地說道，目光緊盯著身前的十大超S級通緝犯之一：「你是十大通緝名單上的第四位，有許多案件都和你有關聯。」

　　「但僅僅只是關聯而已，並沒有辦法將我定罪。」蒼煌輕笑道，同樣回望著伊恩：「但我這數十年來縱橫整座星辰大陸，我手上的有一份名單，我想聯邦情報局應該會很有興趣。」

　　伊恩沉默了會，兩人就這樣對望了近乎有一分鐘，隨後蒼煌才開口說道：「和這份名單上的人相比，湯姆斯不過就只是一個小罪犯，這是一件生意，伊恩副局長。」

　　「那你不如現在就將名單列出來？我才好和上頭那些人討論關於你的赦免。」伊恩回答。

　　「這是當然，但我只和洛伊萊特‧克勞斯對談，名字我也只提供給他，當然，我不會一次就將名單上的所有人全盤托出，我需要你答應我三個條件，赦免只是其中一個。」蒼煌像是談生意一般地和伊恩交談。

　　「說吧。」伊恩的身體往前傾，凝視著蒼煌。

　　「我要你找來以下兩個人以及……解開封印我魔力的咒印，我會以協助你們逮捕名單上的那些人的條件來做交換。」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

四之曲：問候


　　利文薩公國聯盟總理府內的一間寬大的會議室內，現任局長布萊特‧蘭迪以及副局長伊恩‧萊希爾特正和公國的總理──李奧納多‧阿爾貝塔以及四大帝國的現任帝王進行遠距離的魔法通訊會議。

　　「赦免十大通緝犯上的第四位？不可能。」戴爾凱薩帝國的現任帝王喝道，滿臉的憤怒。

　　戴爾凱薩帝國的帝王是一名充滿威嚴的黃虎獸人，有著一雙深邃的褐色雙瞳，而且身材粗壯，十足是個擅長近戰的戰士。

　　「我同意，我是不可能赦免蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特的。」法蘭西斯帝國的現任皇帝──黑豹獸人艾爾鴻斯也同意虎族帝王的看法。

　　「但他願意提供一張名單，罪犯的名單，一張十足十的黑名單，而且說不定上面是只有蒼煌才能掌握到的罪犯。」齊海因洛帝國現任的帝王艾特利卡斯用低沉的嗓音說道：「別忘了，蒼煌可是『犯罪守門者』，以他仲介各種犯罪的本事，他所掌握的情報資訊可能遠遠凌駕在我們以及聯邦情報局之上。」

　　「哈沃爾大人，雖然我也不是很想赦免蒼煌，但艾特利卡斯大人的話也不是沒有道理，蒼煌的手中可能握有非常完整的罪犯情報。」伊格尼斯帝國的現任帝王是一名鄰近老年的金獅獸人，名為萊伊森，他的左眼上有道傷疤，是在以前對抗恐怖份子時留下的：「或許艾爾鴻斯大人也能重新考慮考慮。」

　　「休想讓我重新考慮！」艾爾鴻斯果斷地回絕道：「蒼煌在我的國家內造成了多少慘劇，你們也不是不知道，如果你們不能定他罪，那就由我們法蘭西斯帝國來吧。」

　　「不過蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特是自己上門投案的，他應該按照聯邦法條來審理、制裁他，這會由聯邦法庭來負責。」利文薩公國聯盟的總理李奧納多開口說道，他是一名中年風龍族龍人，一雙綠色的瞳孔看上去充滿了睿智的光芒，隨後他將目光看向了螢幕上的棕狼人，也就是艾特利卡斯‧齊海因洛：「艾特利卡斯大人，曾經擔任聯邦法庭首席法官的您，應該非常清楚聯邦法條是如何運作的，尤其是對蒼煌這種個案。」

　　在場的六位擁有一定地位的人紛紛將目光看向了艾特利卡斯，而後者在思考會後，才緩緩開口：「對於蒼煌這種個案，起訴、審理、判決，都將由聯邦法庭全程處理，其餘組織不得插手，這是多年前的由四大帝國以及利文薩公國聯盟的領袖以及諸位大臣共同簽訂的。」

　　此話一出，戴爾凱薩和法蘭西斯帝國的帝王臉色都微微一變，隨後艾爾鴻斯才開口：「我要有附加條件，蒼煌必須為在我國境內造成的慘劇賠償，天價的賠償！」

　　「這自然是會的，艾爾鴻斯大人。」公國聯盟總理李奧納多平靜地說道，隨後看向了伊森和布萊特：「布萊特局長，赦免這個條件恐怕短期內不會有任何結果，但蒼煌的第二和第三個條件……他要找兩人？」

　　聯邦情報局局長，是一名六十多歲的銀狐獸人，有著一雙天藍色雙瞳，他身穿一件金邊白袍：「他要找的人是鵺還有雪櫻，都是狼族人，而且年紀都不大，大概二十多歲左右，不過這兩人可不是普通的年輕人……」

　　布萊特邊說邊在魔法面板上操控了幾下，會議桌的上方立即出現幾張照片以接一些基本資料。

　　「這位黑狼青年名為鵺，據傳是一名職業殺手，同時也是蒼煌的保鑣，而另一位白狼人便是雪櫻了，擅長精神類型的魔法，所用的武器是一張擁有七十二根弦的古琴，同樣也是蒼煌的保鑣，但沒有兩人父母或家族的詳細資料，似乎都是孤兒。」

　　四大帝國的帝王和公國總理互看一眼，隨後才由艾爾鴻斯開口：「我們可以在哪找到他們？然後對他們可以有什麼限制？」

　　「依據蒼煌所說，只要我們同意，他就能立刻聯絡到這兩人，至於要給他們什麼限制，目前尚未定論，但最基本的植入最高級的追蹤型魔法印記，是沒問題的，蒼煌本身也同意這點。」副局長伊恩回答道：「但他還要求我們解開封印他魔力的咒印……」

　　「那他只需要一天的時間就能把整個聯邦情報局夷成平地！」哈沃爾‧戴爾凱薩近乎用吼的吼出這句話：「太無法無天了，他可是罪犯啊！」

　　「但他承諾會幫我們逮捕黑名單上的所有罪犯，或許他也是為了自身的安全考量。」布萊特局長不急不徐地的回答：「現在，我們等待著諸位的決定。」

　　布萊特的話音洛下，整間會議室也變得平靜，四大帝國帝王和公國總理紛紛在思考著什麼，或者說，再為自己的利益考慮任何條件。

　　與此同時，遠在齊海因洛帝國的聯邦情報局為了逮捕湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼而設立的行動指揮部，整整三十名特戰部隊已經全副武裝，準備和艾伯特、洛伊萊特前去交易地點埋伏，一舉逮捕軍火商和他的買家。

　　「互相檢查完畢之後，出發！」作為這次行動的指揮官，艾伯特下令道，而眾人也紛紛透過傳送魔法陣前往城東區的廢棄倉庫區域，在一間破舊倉庫裏頭現身，這是一種相當隱密的移動方式。

　　抵達倉庫後，三十名特戰部隊分為六個小隊散開來，其中四個小隊分別從東西南北四個方向慢慢接近交易地點，剩餘的兩個小隊則是跟著艾伯特以及洛伊萊特。

　　在相當有默契以及秩序的行動下，倉庫外圍站哨的恐怖份子紛紛都被擊斃或者是制伏，而且並沒有讓倉庫內的人知道。

　　此時的倉庫內，湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼的生意也進行到了尾聲，正在進行匯款的動作。

　　「非常感謝您，賀夫大人，和您做生意相當愉快。」湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼臉上帶著笑意對著一名雄性中年灰貓獸人說道：「日後如果還有需要，請務必找我，我會給你許多優惠。」

　　「先確認款項是否入帳吧，此地不宜久留。」名為賀夫的灰貓獸人淡淡地說道，此時，他的手下也舉手示意匯款動作已經完成，並請湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼確認款項。

　　「確實收到了一億五千萬星辰金幣，非常感謝您。」湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼看到款項後，笑呵呵地說道，並拿起了一杯紅酒遞給賀夫，不過後者卻表示他不在談生意時喝酒。

　　「這杯酒就下次再請我吧，和你交易相當愉快，告辭了。」賀夫回答，隨後示意自己的手下開始動作，準備搬走現場的五大箱軍火。

　　而就在此時，艾伯特和洛伊萊特率領的特戰部隊也攻進了倉庫內，各種干擾魔法層出不窮，還夾雜著許多的趴下以及放下武器等等的喊叫聲。

　　「該死的，撤走！」湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼，直接從身上的風衣內拉出一把衝鋒強型的靈源槍對著洛伊萊特掃射過去，逼得灰狼人不得不先躲在雜物後方。

　　「突襲！反抗者格殺勿論！」艾伯特大吼道，一發火球魔法直接轟飛了幾名湯姆斯的部下，至於賀夫也是親自出手，擅長冰遁魔法的他，將整個倉庫的地板都凍結出一層厚厚的冰霜，同時也在自己一方的面前佈下一道道冰牆，意圖爭取時間將購買的軍火送走。

　　不過聯邦情報局的特戰部隊畢竟也是千挑萬選的菁英，多番配合猛攻之下，冰牆紛紛瓦解，至於湯姆斯，則是已經和他的兩名親信杰爾‧哈斯以及魯凱士‧沃夫趁著騷亂從一旁的小門中逃出。

　　「湯姆斯要逃了！」洛伊萊特在一片靈源槍的魔力子彈、雷射以及各種魔法之間大聲喊道，同時也讓跟著自己的特戰部隊去追補湯姆斯，自己則是去協助艾伯特對抗賀夫以及他的手下。

　　倉庫外頭，拔腿狂奔的湯姆斯三人不停的左彎右拐，希望以地利來擺脫追擊，但聯邦情報局已經在這邊佈下許多眼線，包圍網正在逐步縮小。

　　「老大，你先走，我們斷後！」豹人傑爾手持手槍型靈源槍對著後方開幾槍阻擊後，對著前方的紅狼人喊道。

　　「老地方見！你們一定得來！」經過一番思考後，湯姆斯也只能同意這個要求，但對於這兩名跟了自己十多年的親信，他還是難以就這樣讓他們去斷後：「你們的家人，我會負責照顧他們的！」

　　「晚點見！老大。」魯凱士也說道，朝著後方的小路製造出了一面土牆，企圖阻礙特戰部隊的追擊。

　　「你們沒機會逃走了。」

　　就在湯姆斯即將從一旁的小路逃跑時，一道平靜的青年嗓音從他們的前方傳來，三人一看，只見那是一名身穿黑色大衣的年輕黑狼獸人，左手上握著一把收在黑色刀鞘內的武士刀，而那雙冷漠的眼睛則是金色的。

　　「你是誰？不想死就快點滾開。」湯姆斯舉起手中的軍用靈源槍威脅道，但黑狼青年似乎並不在意，只是慢慢地走向湯姆斯三人。

　　「有位大人拜託我帶給你們一些信息……」黑狼青年一面走動一面拔出了武士刀，那是一柄黑色刀身的武士刀，刀刃散發出驚人的寒芒，此時，湯姆斯三人也紛紛對著黑狼開槍，因為他們感受到了一股冰冷的殺意。

　　只可惜，他們三人都沒有打中黑狼青年，只看到一道黑色的身影掠過自己的身邊，頸部傳來一陣疼痛，意識和視線便開始模糊起來。

　　「你……你究竟是誰派來的？」湯姆斯跪倒在地，左手摀住自己的脖子想要堵住狂噴而出的鮮血，但那是近乎不可能的。

　　黑狼青年緩緩地收起了武士刀，隨後才開口說道：「影煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特大人要我代他向你們問候……」

　　「而你們的家人將會衣食無憂一輩子。」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

五之曲：擁王者


　　齊海因洛帝國的追捕活動，以湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼及其多名手下遭逮捕或者死亡落幕，而買家也同樣落網，但在回程的路上，洛伊萊特的搭檔艾伯特似乎不是很高興。

　　「我們被那老頭耍了！他根本就是計畫好的。」艾伯特在馬車上吼道，他認為自己一行被當了一回出頭鳥，替人做苦工的：「湯姆斯就這樣被殺了。」

　　「但至少我們還是逮捕了買家。」和自己的搭檔相比，洛伊萊特倒是還滿意這次行動的結果，畢竟賣家死亡、軍用級軍火都被扣留、買家遭逮捕，至少算是阻止了日後可能發生的恐怖攻擊。

　　與此同時，聯邦情報局秘密審問地點內，伊恩正和蒼煌在自己的辦公室內談話，後者的魔力封印已經被解除，也就是說，蒼煌此時擁有了隨時逃跑的能力，只要他想這麼做的話。

　　「首先，湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼死了，死因是被利刃切斷喉嚨……買家落網了，那批軍火也被沒收。」伊恩盯著手中的情報說道，隨後抬起目光看向蒼煌：「很不錯的情報，蒼煌先生，但……我很困惑，是誰殺了湯姆斯。」

　　「我也毫無頭緒，伊森副局長，很遺憾。」蒼煌搖搖頭說道，但嘴角上卻帶著一絲笑意，繼續開口：「貴局的追蹤魔法印記確實相當精湛，連我都難以消除。」

　　「幫你解除魔力封印可不是為了讓你把追蹤魔法給清除掉的，蒼煌先生，而只要你有任何逃跑企圖，你將會立刻回到那個箱子內。」伊恩嚴肅地說道，和蒼煌四目相望：「除此之外，你希望找來的兩人也在路上了，那麼，下一個名字是？」

　　聞言，蒼煌微微點頭，嘴角泛起一抹笑意，接著才回答：「咱們等洛伊萊特回來後，再來探討第二個名字吧，在此之前，我想見見他們兩人，同時還得出去一趟，去做做樣子。」

　　伊恩沉默了會，隨後才開口說道：「記住你的承諾，蒼煌先生。」

　　「我會的。」

　　與此同時，在獅族所領導的伊格尼斯帝國境內，一間位於郊區，且佔地寬廣的豪宅，燈火通明，除了大門的兩名警衛外，圍牆內四處還有不少武裝警衛在巡邏著，牆壁上的眾多的魔法陣也是全天候運轉。

　　這是伊格尼斯帝國此次高等公爵候選人，羅賓森‧卡諾，一名中年的銀毛雪貂獸人的居住地。

　　四大帝國的爵位階級相似，分為男爵、子爵、伯爵、侯爵、公爵以及帝國公爵，獲得爵位的方式也大同小異，如果想要獲得爵位，除了必須年滿二十歲之外，還得先到帝國的國務處登記參選，通過一連串的審核、投票表決，便能獲得最起始的爵位，三級男爵。

　　而後，三年後，三級男爵如果有立功或者經人推薦，同樣再度申請考核以及投票表決，通過後就能升階到二級男爵，隨後便是一級男爵，每三年一次，以此類推。

　　不過伯爵升階侯爵的話，則是必須再成為一級伯爵後，得先擁有五年的在位經歷，並為帝國或者任職的城鎮有一定貢獻，才能申請升階，獲得升階侯爵的資格。

　　儘管限制嚴苛，但一旦升為侯爵，便有機會踏入帝國的權力中心，也是在皇宮內任職，甚至是日後繼續往上爬。

　　侯爵開始，便沒有三級等分，而是分為初等侯爵以及高等侯爵，一旦升階到高等侯爵，便得到了角逐二級大臣階級等職位的參選權利，因此這是許多選擇從政之路的居民努力的目標。

　　舉例來說，伊格尼斯帝國現任的軍備大臣，便是一名高等公爵，在位六十多年了，擁有許多出色的政績跟經歷。

　　羅賓森‧卡諾，是伊格尼斯帝國皇家學院的高材生，擅長的是水遁跟冰遁，為人正直且極具有責任感，在之前任職的中等城市內擁有不錯的民調。

　　但，這只是檯面上的他。

　　今晚，他祕密地在自己的豪宅內會見了一名中老年的灰狐獸人，或者說，是後者要求羅賓森和他會面的。

　　「羅賓森公爵，恭喜，在第一次民調中大幅領先。」這名灰狐獸人穿著一件黑色立領長袍，腳踏一雙高級皮鞋：「在下星期的第一次初選，應該能獲得不錯的票數吧。」

　　灰狐獸人看似文靜，但卻給人一種莫名的威嚴感，而羅賓森對這名灰狐人也是相當恭敬。

　　「這一切都是多虧艾森大人。」羅賓森微微笑道，他身前的桌上，一只銀色的大行李箱打開來放在桌上，裡面是一張張用來存放星辰金幣的魔法水晶卡，每一張最多都能存入一百萬枚金幣。

　　「這裡是四千萬星辰幣，請艾森大人點收。」羅賓森將行李箱轉個方向，推向了名為艾森的灰狐人。

　　一旁艾森的手下立即上前來清點，而他則是拿起桌上那杯高級的百年紅酒：「羅賓森公爵，交易愉快，並祝你能順利選上。」

　　「交易愉快，日後再麻煩艾森大人了。」羅賓森也拿起紅酒敬酒，隨後一飲而盡。

　　隔天一早，洛伊萊特和艾伯特回到了聯邦情報局的秘密審問地點，只因為蒼煌要見他，不過這一次，蒼煌的身旁卻多了兩位人物。

　　一名二十多歲的身穿黑色大衣的年輕黑狼人，手中握著一把武士刀，有著一雙冷漠的金色雙瞳，另一人則是一名同樣二十多歲的年輕雌性白狼人，擁有紅色寶石般的雙瞳，穿著一件白色長袍，很有氣質。

　　「回來了，洛伊，這一趟真是辛苦你了。」蒼煌坐在椅子上笑道，雙手交叉放在枴杖上，隨後他伸手示意年輕的灰狼人找地方坐下：「先不提湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼，他已經死了……」

　　「因為這就是你計畫的吧？要我們突襲交易地點，然後你再安排手下殺掉他，既可以逮捕買家還可以替你除掉湯姆斯。」艾伯特臉色不悅地說道，但蒼煌也只是微笑回應。

　　而在這時，伊恩副局長也從樓上的辦公室走了下來，示意一名探員將一些資料透過魔法幻影水晶投影出來。

　　「洛伊，這是你的下一個目標，艾森‧古斯卡，別名『擁王者』……」蒼煌拄著柺杖起身，來到影像前方，目光望著在場的眾多探員，而那一黑一白兩名保鑣則是靜靜地站在一旁：「艾森並非恐怖份子，但他的一切行動卻和恐怖份子一樣，如同他的稱號一樣，擁王者，他擅長輔佐任何人選上、或者獲得想要的官階職位，據傳有些帝國三級大臣都是他的客戶。」

　　「而他最近正在輔佐伊格尼斯帝國的初級公爵羅賓森‧卡諾參選高級公爵，他派了許多人給競選對手收集各種行蹤，並偽造一些負面新聞，好降低競選對手的民調，讓羅賓森可以順利當選。」蒼煌繼續開口說道。

　　「而根據蒼煌先生提供的情報，必要時，艾森也會採取暗殺的手段，他就是一名恐怖份子。」伊恩副局長在此時補充說明。

　　「洛伊，將艾森逮捕歸案吧，趁他造成更多的悲劇之前。」蒼煌在最後做了一個結論：「而這一次，我會與你們一同前往伊格尼斯帝國。」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

六之曲：天空大飯店


　　伊格帝斯帝國首都，伊格尼斯城內，一輛寬大華麗的馬車正在街道上行駛著，周遭的一些路人不時對這樣馬車投以好奇的目光。

　　因為這種高級的馬車只有少部分的人能夠坐得起，其中不乏大企業家、皇室高階官員等等。

　　馬車內，便是洛伊萊特、艾伯特、蒼煌和他的兩位保鑣，只見蒼煌的右手端著一杯紅酒，正細細地啜飲著。

　　「蒼煌先生，等等抵達天空大飯店後，這是你們的房間水晶卡。」洛伊萊特邊說邊將兩張卡片交給了蒼煌的保鑣雪櫻，後者收下後便將卡片收進空間戒指內。

　　「洛伊，我幫你和你的搭檔在今天中午十二點安排了一個飯局，就在天空大飯店的五樓餐廳內，請你們準時抵達。」蒼煌的臉上帶著一絲笑意，開口說道：「那是很重要的一個飯局。」

　　聞言，洛伊微微皺眉，一旁的艾伯特更是直接開口：「我們的工作是監視著你，而不是任由你來發號施令。」

　　「那是你們找到擁王者的機會之一，要是錯過了可就沒機會了。」蒼煌正色說道，隨後示意雪櫻將一張相片交給洛伊：「我透過手下找上了擁王者的線民之一，並將你們兩位的特徵給了他，因此就麻煩你們兩位出席飯局吧。」

　　「這必須先回報給布萊恩指揮官和伊恩副局長。」艾伯特說道，隨後便發出了一道魔法傳訊，此時，馬車也停了下來，抵達了天空大飯店。

　　這是一棟高達二十樓的建築，裡面有超過上百間不同等級的房間，以及七間各具特色的高級餐廳，蒼煌給洛伊和艾伯特安排的位於五樓的餐廳，名為香格里拉，是一間以海鮮著名的餐廳。

　　「那麼，晚點見。」蒼煌對著洛伊、艾伯特說道，隨後便讓飯店人員將自己的行李給提了上去，那是位於十五樓的三人套房，而洛伊萊特和艾伯特也就住在蒼煌等人的隔壁。

　　在放好行李以及檢查完房間內的一切後，洛伊和艾伯特便來到蒼煌的房間內，只見蒼煌已經脫下他那件金邊白袍，只穿著一件浴袍，坐在窗戶旁邊曬著太陽，桌上是一瓶高級的紅酒，枴杖擱在桌子邊，至於袖劍則是擺放在桌上。

　　房間還算大，浴室位於門口進去的左手邊，天花板上有一盞水晶吊燈，兩個大衣櫃位在浴室旁邊，然後則是三張單人床排列著，床尾對面的牆上是一面寬大的魔法幻影水晶面板，可以接收來自各個頻道的節目。

　　蒼煌的兩位保鑣，鵺和雪櫻在各自的床上休息，其中後者正在彈琴，那是一張有著七十二根琴弦的古琴。

　　「一天的開始就該這樣享受，對吧？」蒼煌手中握著酒杯，對著洛伊和艾伯特說道，身穿浴袍的他和兩名穿著西裝的探員形成鮮明的對比：「兩位不如也放鬆一下如何？反正距離飯局還有四個小時左右。」

　　洛伊和艾伯特在屋內找了椅子坐下後，洛伊便開口問道：「蒼煌先生，為何你要讓我們去逮捕擁王者？你又為何認定擁王者人在伊格尼斯帝國？」

　　聽完洛伊萊特的問題後，蒼煌淡淡一笑，隨後回答：「伊格尼斯帝國最近正在舉行高等公爵的選舉，名額只有一位，因此有不少人想要勝選……」

　　說到這邊，蒼煌請鵺將今日的報紙交給洛伊，繼續說道：「昨天晚上，在高等公爵參選人羅賓森‧卡諾昨天的造勢晚會上，發生了魔法照明水晶爆炸的事件，有多達十人送醫，傷勢輕重不一。」

　　「不過經過警方的調查，那只是單純的意外事件。」洛伊萊特翻了一下報紙說道：「莫非這是擁王者的傑作？」

　　蒼煌點點頭，飲盡了杯中的紅酒，隨即拄著柺杖站起身，來到洛伊前方的床邊坐下，開口說道：「這便是擁王者露出真面目的第一步……一旦軟的方式效果不佳，他便會選擇來硬的，哪怕是殺人。」

　　「有他殺人的線索嗎？」艾伯特問道，和洛伊不同，他對蒼煌的態度並不向洛伊那樣，因為在他眼中，蒼煌就是一名通緝犯。

　　「約莫十年前，法蘭西斯帝國的一級伯爵選舉上，有一名候選人在開票前墬海身亡……至少，被判定是酒後意識不清所以失足落海。」蒼煌語氣平靜地的回答：「但有趣的是，他是獨自前往海邊，沒有帶任何幕僚或親朋好友……那是擁王者的生意之一。」

　　洛伊萊特拿出了一本小筆記本和一枝羽毛筆，將蒼煌所說都給記錄了下來：「你如何確定那是擁王者所為？」

　　「我自然有我的方法，洛伊。」蒼煌笑道，從空間戒指內拿出了一個黑色的資料夾交給洛伊：「裡面是我的手下所能收集到的，有關擁王者的生意，儘管有部分尚未證實，但也有八成的可能是他。」

　　「除此之外，我們還需要注意什麼嗎？」洛伊接過資料夾，將他交給艾伯特，後者隨即打開來瀏覽裏頭的資料，有一些從報紙上剪下來的報導以及一些照片、寫在便籤上的一些東西。

　　「不要把他當作普通的罪犯，擁王者並非單純的智慧型罪犯，必要時，他還能是一名冷血的殺手，你們一定要萬分小心。」蒼煌叮嚀道，而雪櫻依舊在彈琴，只是已經過換了另一首曲調，鵺則是在閉目養神。

　　隨後，又請教了一些問題後，洛伊和艾伯特便先行回到自己的房間去等待十二點的飯局，而蒼煌則是先去梳洗一番，按照蒼煌的說法，他和鵺、雪櫻三人也有個飯局，就在天空大飯店九樓的傑納森海陸餐廳內。

　　這讓艾伯特又有些不高興了，不過洛伊也只是笑笑地安撫他幾聲，便開始研究蒼煌所給的有關擁王者的資料，但越是研究他就越好奇，為何蒼煌會給他這些資料，又為何會讓他們去掉達擁王者？

　　很快的，時間就來到了中午的十一點五十分，洛伊和艾伯特都重新打扮好，準備前往餐廳去參加被蒼煌安排好的飯局，至於蒼煌三人，則是前往了九樓的傑納森海陸餐廳。

　　其中，蒼煌穿上了金邊灰袍，鵺則是換上襯衫和牛仔褲，雪櫻則仍然試穿著白色長袍。

　　「對了，我是用洛伊萊恩‧麥克斯的名字幫兩位預定飯局了，那就祝你們用愉快了。」蒼煌笑呵呵地對著洛伊萊特以及艾伯特說道，隨後便走向了電梯，洛伊和其搭檔對看一眼後，也跟了上去。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

七之曲：信使


　　和蒼煌三人分開後，洛伊萊特和艾伯特便前往了位於天空大飯店內五樓的那間牛排餐廳，在跟服務人員報上蒼煌給的假名後，兩人便被帶到了座位上。

　　瀏覽完菜單後，兩人都各自點了餐廳內的招牌頂級牛排，其中洛伊點了五分熟，艾伯特則是三分熟。

　　不過讓艾伯特相當火大的是，蒼煌說好的擁王者的線民根本就沒有出現，他連連抱怨蒼煌又耍了他們。

　　「總之就再等一會看看吧。」洛伊萊特安撫著自己的搭檔說道。

　　隨後，又過去了二十分鐘，當艾伯特不耐煩到想要直接起身買單時，一名穿著運動夾克的中年灰貓獸人來到了桌邊的空位上坐下。

　　「我是來收取信息的。」灰貓獸人簡潔有力地說道，褐色的雙瞳在洛伊萊特和艾伯特之間來回掃視：「麻煩請快一點，我時間不多。」

　　「你是誰？是誰派你來收信息的？」艾伯特率先問道。

　　中年灰貓獸人微微皺眉：「我是誰並不重要，重要的是你們的訊息在哪裡？再不給我的話，我就要走了。」

　　洛伊和艾伯特對看一眼，雙方都是相當困惑以及不解，隨後洛伊才猛然想到對方的意思，他是一名信使！

　　信使就好比犯罪世界內的郵差，他們負責傳遞任何資訊、東西，並將這些貨物妥善且迅速的到客戶的手中，每次的價格都不一。

　　而要成為信使，也沒有很困難，甚至連一名十多歲的青年都可以擔任信使，只要有隨時做好迎接任何危險或者付出性命的心理準備即可。

　　但在地下世界中，無論是何方人物，對於信使還是有個共同的默契，那便是能不對信使動手，便盡量不動手，畢竟信使只是負責傳遞訊息的通路，也是可以降低被警方或者聯邦情報局查獲任何信息的管路之一。

　　因此，久而久之就衍生出了不對信使動手的淺規則。

　　明白對方的身分後，洛伊立刻很快地拿起一旁的顧客反應單，在後方寫下了幾行信息，對折起來交給了中年灰貓獸人。

　　「謝謝。」中年灰貓獸人接過紙條，看都不看一眼，便收進手上的空間戒指內，隨即起身離去。

　　在信使離去後，艾伯特本想立即起身去追，但洛伊卻伸手制止：「那張字條，我有留下追蹤魔法，再等兩分鐘，我們再跟上去，或許他就是擁王者的線人派來的。」

　　「看不出來你還機靈的。」艾伯特點點頭笑道，兩分鐘後，便起身去買單，然後按照追蹤信號開始追查信使。

　　而在洛伊萊特和艾伯特忙著追蹤信使時，在天空大飯店內九樓的餐廳內，蒼煌和他的兩位保鑣正在享用高級的餐點，桌上擺著一名擁有兩百年年份的高級紅酒。

　　蒼煌右手拿著刀子，左手正用叉子按住桌上的上等牛排，小心翼翼地切下了一小塊正方形的肉塊，隨後送進了嘴裡：「就算隔了數十年沒來，這間餐廳還是一樣美味……不知道洛伊他們的飯局順不順利……」

　　「在大人的安排下，應該很順利吧。」一旁的雪櫻輕聲說道。

　　蒼煌在吞下牛肉後，微微一笑，示意雪櫻和鵺多吃一些，隨即才開口說道：「按照洛伊的……嗯……程度來看，他應該可以透過信使找到他要找的目標，而後，再順藤摸瓜找到擁王者，不過希望他能活捉就是了。」

　　說到這裡，蒼煌的目光望向了鵺，問道：「要你殺掉湯姆斯‧艾爾夫曼的，是大哥嗎？」

　　「是的，是影煌大人下令的，因為他發現湯姆斯正在策畫背叛你。」鵺點點頭說道：「莫非大人還希望留湯姆斯活命一段時間？」

　　「沒有，只是大哥他的消息仍然相當靈通呢，大概連我找上聯邦情報局的事情，他也知道了……」蒼煌又插起了一塊牛肉，搖搖頭笑道：「湯姆斯是死是活都無所謂，因為洛伊也逮捕了買家，現在，咱們還是繼續享受這頓難得的午餐吧。」

　　另一方面，洛伊和艾伯特跟蹤信使出了天空大飯店後，便分頭進行追蹤，由洛伊為主，艾伯特為輔，保持著一定的距離跟著信使。

　　但信使畢竟能成為信使，自然有他過人的本事，他接連繞了不少彎路，也不知道發現遭人跟蹤還是他原先計畫的就是這樣，這讓洛伊和艾伯特追蹤得有點苦手。

　　與此同時，蒼煌三人也結束了飯局，離開了飯店，叫了輛馬車之後，便揚長而去，前往和洛伊、艾伯特完全相反的方向。

　　「雪櫻，麻煩跟車伕說前往上面這個地址。」蒼煌邊說邊將一張字條交給雪櫻，要他透過馬車上的小窗交給車夫，隨後便繼續望向窗外人來人往的街道。

　　隨後，馬車轉向，朝著北方駛去，約莫二十分鐘後，來到了一處高級住宅區的大門前，給車夫車資後，蒼煌三人便下了車，直接走入了高級住宅區的大門，門口的警衛打算上前攔查，但雪櫻的纖纖玉指在虛空輕輕撥了三根虛幻的琴弦，那警衛頓時渾身一震，面帶笑容地放行讓蒼煌三人進去。

　　蒼煌穿過一排排的高級別墅，最後來到了右手邊的最後一間前，按了大門旁的門鈴，一名管家打扮的灰狐獸人隨即開門出來迎接。

　　「午安，我來找納塔羅先生的，請告訴他我是太一貿易公司的蒼焚先生即可。」蒼煌微笑地對著灰狐管家說道，後者隨即轉身做了個請的手勢：「請進，納塔羅先生已經等候多時。」

　　蒼煌三人隨著管家進入了別墅內，在佔地寬大的前庭庭院中，不時可以看到一些配戴各式武器的警衛在巡邏著，四人就這樣穿過重重巡邏的警衛，最後進到了別墅內。

　　中年灰狐管家將蒼煌帶到一間會客室，準備了一名高級的酒之後，便請蒼煌三人稍後片刻。

　　這間會客室很大，天花板掛著一盞明亮的水晶吊燈，房內的任何家具都是最高級的手工製品，隨便一樣幾乎都可能是一般家庭一年的收入總和。

　　約莫十分鐘後，一名穿著黑色長袍的中年花豹獸人便走進了會客室，身後跟著四名身材高壯的保鑣，獸族和龍族皆有。

　　「歡迎你，蒼煌先生。」中年花豹獸人在蒼煌三人的面前坐下，給自己和蒼煌三人一行都倒了杯高級的酒：「那麼，蒼煌先生做好決定了嗎？」

　　蒼煌拿起了酒杯，打量著杯內酒的色澤，隨後便啜飲了一小口，才開口回答：「算是做好了決定吧……，納塔羅先生，我希望以每個月一百五十萬星塵金幣的價錢，讓太一貿易公司在伊格尼斯帝國的伊格尼斯港接下八成的生意，而獲益，將會與你六四拆帳，太一貿易公司將只拿四成收益，其餘六成全歸你。」

　　名為納塔羅的花豹獸人眉頭輕輕一皺，拿起酒杯輕輕搖晃了幾下，回答：「八成……八成的生意太多了，蒼煌先生，請恕我直言，伊格尼斯港不是只有我的公司在那，還有另外七間來自不同地區的公司……」

　　「但你是那座港口的主事者之一……你有權力和管道，能讓那七間公司撤離港口，請相信我，讓太一貿易公司接下八成的生意，能讓你多出不少收益。」蒼煌正色說道，同時從雪櫻的手中接過一個牛皮紙袋，將紙袋放到桌上：「不如這樣吧，一個月兩百五十萬星辰金幣，讓其餘七間公司退出那座港口。」

　　納塔羅拿起了紙袋，查看了下裏頭的資料，臉色頓時變得陰沉了下來，將紙袋放到了桌上：「你這是在威脅我嗎？」

　　「不，這是一門生意。」蒼煌搖搖頭說道，隨後拿起紙袋：「我保證，只要你能讓那七間公司退出港口，這些資料將不會流出去。」

　　納塔羅深呼吸幾次，一臉陰沉地盯著蒼煌：「蒼煌先生，你這可是在玩火，那七間公司的人可不會這麼輕易放過你……事實上，我們也確實不想這樣讓你插手港口的一切事宜。」

　　「那很遺憾……」蒼煌將紙袋收進空間戒指，隨後喝光了杯中的酒：「告辭了，納塔羅先生，日後再見面時，希望你能回心轉意。」

　　「不會有下一次會面了，蒼煌先生。」納塔羅對著四名保鑣說道，而那四人隨即拿出各自的武器，將蒼煌三人包圍起來。

　　「現在，我希望蒼煌先生在幾張合約上簽下大名以及烙印上魔力氣息印記，這樣，我便能讓三位毫髮無傷的離開。」納塔羅冷笑道，身後會議室的大門被推開，又是十多名全副武裝的警衛走了進來。



待續

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

我發現我又開始把名字搞混了（還不趕快回去重看（#
然後為甚麼這篇對我而言有不少潛在的笑點啊www
像是雪櫻談琴迷惑警衛
連牛排點了幾分熟都讓我笑了（？
（笑點真低

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

八之曲：天龍會


　　伊格尼斯帝國城內城東區的街道上，人來人往，好不熱鬧，各式各樣不同種族、生活背景的人們穿梭在街道上，有的只是午後出來散步；有的則是公司員工利用中午休息時間出來辦事；也有的，是在追捕犯人。

　　熱鬧的街道上，一名穿著襯衫和牛仔褲的黑豹獸人推開一名又一名的路人，拔腿狂奔，不時左彎右拐，或者推倒一些雜物企圖阻擋身後追著他的年輕灰狼人，也就是聯邦情報局三星探員，洛伊萊特‧克勞斯。

　　「聯邦情報局辦案！讓開！」洛伊萊特解開西裝外套的釦子，同時也將領帶弄鬆一些，全力追逐著那名逃跑的黑豹獸人，因為那是信使交易的對象，極有可能是擁王者的手下！

　　年輕灰狼人跨過一個被推倒的垃圾桶，隨後又閃過一群正在逛街的貴婦團，也不管對方被嚇得花容失色，他也只是全力狂奔。

　　兩人這樣一追一逃已經足足追過了三條街，途中更是幾乎拆了一間超市，所幸這些東西都是可以報帳的，不然店家恐怕就賠慘了。

　　「滾開！」前方的黑豹獸人從口袋內拿出一把小型的手槍型靈源槍，轉頭就是對著洛伊萊特一陣猛開槍，嚇得不少行人驚慌失色地四處逃竄，深怕就被流彈所波及，而這也讓場面更混亂了。

　　「趴下！全部趴下到旁邊去！」洛伊萊特對著暴動的人群吼道，同時給自己施加風遁魔法提高速度，身手矯健地踩著一塊廣告看板，隨後躍上了旁邊建築物的屋頂，開始在上面追著黑豹獸人。

　　洛伊萊特跨過一個又一個雜物，跳過了屋頂和屋頂間的縫隙，但他的目光仍然鎖定著那名黑豹獸人，同時透過魔法傳訊水晶聯繫自己的搭檔：「艾伯特！他往北方逃了！你那邊如何？」

　　「那信使動用分身幻術，被他逃了，你說那頭黑豹人在哪？」通訊水晶內傳出了艾伯特氣急敗壞的聲音。

　　「北方！城北區！大教堂那裏！我會把他逼到那裡去。」洛伊萊特回答道，隨後不等對方回應便結束通訊，跳下屋頂，開始在一條小巷內追著那名黑豹獸人。

　　在小巷內，黑豹獸人不斷轉頭對著洛伊萊特開槍，但幾乎都被洛伊萊特驚險地躲過，或者是用魔法擋了下來，而雙方之間的距離正在不斷地縮短。

　　隨後，兩人衝出了小巷，來到了大教堂前方的噴泉廣場上，黑豹獸人一咬牙，將幾名路人給推倒在地，同時開槍射擊洛伊萊特，逼迫他閃躲減慢了一下速度，並趁機拉開距離。

　　但是當洛伊再度追上黑豹獸人時，只見他正挾持著一名雌性的灰犬獸人，手持靈源槍喝令洛伊：「給我站住！再靠近我就殺了她！」

　　洛伊煞住腳步，一動也不動，但仍然開口：「你逃不掉的，城鎮警衛正在趕來，還有其他的探員們，你老實投降，還可以緩刑。」

　　「不可能！你最好還是乖乖讓我走。」黑豹獸人低喝，但不難看出他瞳孔深處裡的畏懼和慌張：「我數三聲！一……」

　　洛伊的臉色頓時變得有些難看，不過下一秒，他神色一變，似乎察覺到了什麼，隨即開口說道：「好，我讓你走，但你先放開那位小姐。」

　　「原地趴下！」黑豹獸人持槍指著洛伊萊特，而灰狼也點點頭，雙手舉高，準備拍下，但在這時，洛伊的搭檔艾伯特從一旁的人群中衝出，趁著黑豹獸人的注意力被灰狼吸引的同時，將他給按倒在地，並將靈源槍給踢開。

　　而洛伊也趕緊衝上去沒收那把靈源槍，隨後和趕來的其餘探員跟城鎮警衛說了一些話，讓警衛去安撫人群。

　　「現在，和我們走一趟吧。」洛伊對著滿臉怨恨的黑豹獸人點頭說道，隨後便將他押上了一旁的馬車，準備帶回聯邦情報局在伊格尼斯城的分部審訊。

　　不過在押送黑豹到分部的同時，洛伊卻衝下了馬車，攔了另一輛馬車，趕往了天空大飯店，因為他還有幾個人需要去看著，那便是蒼煌和他的兩位保鑣。

　　當洛伊抵達飯店的同時，恰巧看到蒼煌三人也下了馬車，他立刻衝上前去：「你跑去哪了？艾伯特差點就啟動追捕令了。」

　　「去飯後散步，洛伊。」蒼煌慈祥地笑著，隨後做了個請的手勢，示意洛伊和自己回房去，不過卻被灰狼拒絕：「我還得回去審訊信使的交易目標，那很有可能就是擁王者的手下，你還是待在房間內吧，伊亞諾特先生。」

　　「那是自然。」蒼煌依舊笑著，老花眼鏡後方的雙瞳閃爍著幽默的光芒：「審訊的話，我個人有個小建議，記得站在罪犯的立場去思考任何東西，那我就等你的好消息了。」

　　「好，我會試試看。」洛伊回答，隨後離開前再度開口：「伊亞諾特先生，你現在是我的責任，所以請待在房間內等我們吧。」

　　蒼煌笑著點點頭，便帶著鵺跟雪櫻進入了天空大飯店，打算直接回房間去，而後洛伊也上了馬車，返回分部。

　　回到房間後，蒼煌便脫下了大衣，同時也解開了一些長袍領口的扣子，隨後便坐到了窗前的椅子上，枴杖靠在桌子邊，而雪櫻也奉上了一杯熱茶。

　　「這次可辛苦大人了，是吧？」雪櫻輕笑道，在自己的床上坐下。

　　「嗯……納塔羅先生比我想像中的還要不合作……但他畢竟是『天龍會』的成員之一，會有這種反應也並非不能理解……」蒼煌啜飲了一口熱茶，輕聲說道：「只是想要那座港口的人非常多……並非只有我的太一貿易公司。」

　　「所以大人認為，天龍會會坐視不管嗎？納塔羅已經死了。」雪櫻再度開口問道。

　　蒼煌放下了茶杯，稍微思索了會，才開口：「以我對天龍會的多年了解，他們是不會坐視不管的，但在足夠的利益之下，納塔羅隨時會成為棄子，如今納塔羅身死，他在那港口的勢力已經被包括太一貿易公司在內的九個公司瓜分完畢，即便是天龍會，也無法一次對付八個公司……」

　　「天龍會不會對太一貿易公司出手嗎？」雪櫻的嘴角泛起一抹微笑，很是美麗。

　　「並不會，因為天龍會如今也有些自顧不暇，至少短期內不會對太一貿易公司出手……」蒼煌輕笑道，隨後話鋒一轉，變得有些狡詐：「但就算天龍會出手，太一貿易公司也並非沒有抵禦的手段。」

　　「好了，現在先休息一會，說不定晚點洛伊就得要我們幫忙追查擁王者了。」蒼煌將杯中熱茶喝盡後，便這麼說道，然後就在椅子上閉目養神。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

九之曲：代價


　　伊格尼斯帝國王城內除了有著名的天空大飯店，還有另外幾間在整個星辰大陸上同樣有名的飯店或者酒店。

　　其中佛利山莊飯店，便是伊格尼斯帝國內排行前三的飯店之一，已經連續十多年蟬聯前三名的寶座，僅次於天空大飯店，是許多貴族圈的人士會前往用餐、休憩的一間飯店。

　　這間飯店擁有超過十間最高貴的頂級套房以及將近百間各種不同風格跟價位的房間供客人們選擇。

　　今日，晚上八點，差不多是晚餐時間後，伊格尼斯帝國的高級公爵參選人羅賓森‧卡諾在佛利山莊頂樓的二號頂級套房內，再度會面了艾森‧古斯卡，或者說是『擁王者』。

　　「那麼，你打算將目標放到凱恩‧海樂身上？」擁王者啜飲著杯中的高級葡萄酒，一臉困惑地說道：「為什麼？」

　　「我認為他是我在第三次初選上最大的對手。」羅賓森‧卡諾回答道，他將一只手提箱放到桌上：「這裡是三千萬星辰幣，事成後再給您兩千萬，不知道您意下如何？」

　　灰狐獸人擁王者皺眉思索，目光不停地掃視著桌上那廂滿滿的魔法水晶卡，右手也在晃動著酒杯：「很深思熟慮且誘人的條件……但我想要澄清一點，我衷心希望你能按照我的安排一步一步的往前進，因為那是我認為最妥當的方式，也是你贏得最終勝利的最好方法……」

　　羅賓森‧卡諾並沒有回答，只是聽著。

　　「我會……仔細考慮你的條件，羅賓森先生。」擁王者給了一個這樣的答覆，讓初等公爵羅賓森‧卡諾眉頭輕皺。

　　「艾森大人……」羅賓森正打算說什麼，卻被灰狐獸人抬手制止，頓時，也有一種莫名的沉悶感出現。

　　「這是攸關你我的重大事情，所以我希望我的客戶都能給我一點時間謹慎考慮和模擬任何情況……」擁王者放下了酒杯，輕輕蓋上了手提箱：「請帶著這些錢先請回吧，最快三天內，我會給你一個滿意的答覆。」

　　羅賓森‧卡諾接過了手提箱，點點頭開口：「那就拜託您了，艾森大人。」

　　送走了羅賓森‧卡諾後，擁王者再度拿起酒杯，來到了房間外的陽台上，俯瞰下方繁榮的伊格尼斯帝國王城，一臉平靜，令人捉摸不出他究竟在想什麼。

　　約莫過了十分鐘左右，他將杯中的葡萄酒一飲而盡，左手從長袍內拿出了一張方形的通訊魔法水晶，注入魔力和輸入幾道密碼後，接通了某人：「我需要一位信使，在佛利山莊頂樓的二號頂級套房，現在。」

　　「悉聽尊便，請問您的代號？」魔法水晶內傳來一道悅耳的女聲。

　　「紅寶石王冠。」擁王者回答。

　　「交易完成，感謝您的耐心等候。」那女聲又回答道，隨後通訊魔法水晶自動斷訊。

　　與此同時，聯邦情報局在伊格尼斯帝國王城的秘密審問地點內，艾伯特和洛伊正坐在辦公桌前方愁眉苦臉，兩人的桌上都有著一杯熱騰騰的咖啡。

　　「他真是完美行使他的緘默權……」洛伊萊特以開玩笑的語氣說道，他正在查看那名黑豹獸人的一切資料，包括他的多項前科、出生地等等。

　　「查克‧喬許……街頭混混出身，有多次搶劫跟重傷害前科。」艾伯特也翻著資料，隨後將其拋在桌上：「看不出來他跟擁王者有什麼關聯，他和擁王者之間肯定還隔著什麼人，是我們不知道的人。」

　　「因為查克看起來就像是一名跑腿的？」洛伊揚起右邊的眉毛問道。

　　「百分之一百二十是跑腿的，洛伊。」艾伯特拿起咖啡喝著，隨後起身離桌再給自己倒一杯：「你要不要去找找那老頭，看他有沒有什麼建議？」

　　「蒼煌先生？」洛伊從一堆的文件中抬起頭來問道。

　　「就是那老頭，我想他一定很樂意幫忙。」艾伯特甩了甩身後的紅色龍尾巴回答。

　　洛伊萊特抓抓頭，起身拿起一塊特殊的三角形通訊魔法水晶，那是蒼煌交給他的，非常難以追蹤的一種通訊水晶，據說是黑市貨。

　　洛伊往裏頭注入了魔力，輸入三組不同位數和文字的密碼後，和蒼煌的保鑣雪櫻聯絡上。

　　「有什麼能幫忙的嗎？」雪櫻的聲音從通訊水晶中傳出，非常平靜，且有一種莫名的磁性。

　　「請找蒼煌先生。」洛伊萊特對著水晶說道。

　　「大人正在忙，我請大人晚點回電給你。」通訊水晶這方的雪櫻說道，隨後便掛斷了通訊水晶。

　　洛伊收起通訊水晶，對著自己的搭檔聳聳肩：「他在忙。」

　　但艾伯特已經一副快要氣炸的模樣。

　　與此同時，蒼煌三人正在一間隱密的倉庫內，觀看著兩桌共六名貓族獸人清點著一箱箱裝著星辰金幣的魔法水晶卡。

　　「和您交易總是非常愉快，科羅格先生。」一名中年雌性的黑狼獸人對著一名年長的灰貓獸人說道：「以及，非常感謝蒼先生的居中牽線。」

　　「妳過獎了，伊莉莎夫人。」一身金邊白袍的蒼煌臉上帶著親切的笑容說道，隨後打開了手邊的一個大箱子：「最迷人、精密且火力強大的T3型突擊步槍，操控簡單，重量輕盈，以及最重要的，擁有可以儲存大量魔力的彈匣，伊莉莎夫人應該非常滿意。」

　　「我的確很滿意，但，你如果能和我共進晚餐，我會更滿意。」伊麗莎開口說道，而後，名為柯羅格的灰貓獸人確認了金額，帶著滿滿的水晶卡離開了這間倉庫。

　　「祝兩位今日順利，和你們合作相當愉快。」這是柯羅格先生離開前留下的話。

　　而蒼煌也在點收了自己這次的傭金後，和伊莉莎夫人告退：「請恕我先告辭了，我和一位朋友還有約。」

　　「請便，祝你有個美好的夜晚。」伊莉莎夫人命令手下搬走那四大箱軍火，隨後也從另一個方向離開了倉庫。

　　離開倉庫，搭上了馬車，並駛離了這一區後，蒼煌撥通了通訊水晶，聯絡上了洛伊：「洛伊，很抱歉，我剛剛在談一筆重要的生意，有什麼我能幫忙的？」

　　「艾伯特希望你能讓我們抓到的線人供出擁王者的資訊，你有什麼建議？蒼煌先生。」洛伊的聲音從水晶中傳出。

　　馬車內，蒼煌和自己的兩位保鑣對看幾眼，隨後輕鬆地笑道：「半小時後到天空大飯店找我。」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十之曲：嶄露的獠牙


　　凱恩‧海樂，是這次角逐高等公爵的候選人之一，他是一名青壯年的灰犬獸人，在風遁上有著出色的造詣，同時他在擔任公爵的時候，還得到過兩枚特殊貢獻勳章，功績算是相當不錯。

　　他的住處位於伊格尼斯帝國王城內的東邊，是一棟高級住宅大樓的第十八樓，這座大樓的住戶幾乎都是社會上的中高階收入群的人，每一個月要繳交的管理費可不便宜。

　　但凱恩‧海樂則是以個人的財力直接買下了第十八樓的兩間套房，並將其打通，成為自己的住處，光是買下和打通、裝潢的費用就高達五千萬星辰金幣。

　　凱恩‧海樂也已結婚七年多，育有兩子，在子女的眼中他就是一名負責任的好爸爸，儘管多次因為工作繁忙而有多天沒有回家，但他們一家還算是和樂融融，和鄰居的相處也很不錯。

　　不過今日，他們一家已經卻是葬身在自己的住處內，兩個兒子都被利刃劃開頸部，導致失血過多慘死，而凱恩‧海樂的妻子則是被靈源槍一槍射中心臟，當場死亡。

　　而凱恩‧海樂本人則是自殺了……

　　如此重大的新聞直接在各大新聞媒體頭條不間斷的二十四小時撥放著，不少政論節目的主持人皆是在討論這起駭人的命案。

　　天空大飯店內，蒼煌三人的房間，洛伊和艾伯特在場。

　　「擁王者動手了……」蒼煌將報紙放到桌上，頭條上大大寫著：『驚悚的四人命案！初等公爵凱恩‧海樂畏罪自殺！』

　　洛伊拿起報紙翻閱，越看神色越是凝重，隨後才開口：「蒼煌先生，擁王者一般會選擇這種激烈的手法嗎？」

　　「很少……但也不是不會，只是現在還未到第三次初選，我認為他可能過於衝動了，或者是，客戶給了他難以抗拒的條件。」蒼煌一面抽著菸斗一面回答：「他的線人沒有招出什麼有用的線索嗎？」

　　洛伊搖搖頭：「儘管你的那封信件讓他開口了，但他連擁王者都沒聽過，他的工作就是將收到的信息再轉交給別的信使，很難追蹤……」

　　「信使也沒有固定同一個。」艾伯特開口。

　　「或許，你們該去找羅賓森‧卡諾當面問清楚了，去稍微試探一下。」蒼煌思考了一會後，開口說道：「然後，透過那名線人去給擁王者送一個想要見面的信息，方法就交給你們自己想辦法了。」

　　洛伊和艾伯特對看一眼，後者隨即拿出通訊水晶去聯絡負責審問線人的探員，而洛伊則是看向了蒼煌：「蒼煌先生，我還是搞不懂，為什麼你會想和我們聯邦情報局合作逮捕這些人？」

　　聞言，蒼煌也只是淡然一笑：「你該去找羅賓森‧卡諾談談了，洛伊。」

　　隨後，洛伊和艾伯特便離開了蒼煌的房間，而後者則是給自己倒了杯高級紅酒，細細品嘗著。

　　「大人，影煌大人傳來了訊息。」雪櫻將一塊方形通訊水晶交給蒼煌。

　　「大哥說了什麼？」蒼煌閉著眼睛問道。

　　「名單到手了以及集團需要一個會議，越快越好。」雪櫻念出了水晶上的信息：「我們的下一步呢？」

　　「把名單發給洛伊，讓他不用去找羅賓森‧卡諾了，接著聯絡大哥，替我和他道謝，另外會議的時間……就在今晚，在第十一號地點。」蒼煌回答道，隨後將杯中的紅酒一飲而盡：「雪櫻，能再幫我一件事嗎？」

　　「大人請說。」雪櫻說道。

　　「將這個訊息帶給賽普勒斯大臣，讓信使帶去，最高級的信使。」蒼煌將一張折起來的紙交給雪櫻：「最重要的，請他準時出席。」

　　「好的。」雪櫻接過紙張，並轉身走到陽台去使用另一張通訊水晶。

　　與此同時，在趕回分部路上的洛伊也收到了一張名單，上面有一個名字特別用紅字標記起來。

　　「這是什麼？」艾伯特問道。

　　「蒼煌先生傳來的名單，是最近入境伊格尼斯帝國的名單，蒼煌先生說可以查查看這位叫做皮托‧金恩的人，一名因為公司出差而來到伊格尼斯帝國的商人。」洛伊瀏覽著名單，最後眉頭一皺，說道：「他就是擁王者，艾森‧古斯卡。」

　　「你怎麼能肯定？」艾伯特湊過來看著名單。

　　「蒼煌先生在後面寫下的。」洛伊指著皮托‧金恩名字後面的一段手寫的註解：『擁王者』。

　　「好，我聯絡一下分部，讓他們查一下這個皮托‧金恩在入境時是登記入住哪個飯店。」艾伯特邊說邊拿出了通訊水晶，隨後便撥通了聯邦情報局的分部：「這是四星探員艾伯特，麻煩查一下皮托‧金恩的入境紀錄，並調查一下他是否有去入住那個飯店……對，我懷疑他就是擁王者。」

　　「看來我們也做好出擊準備了。」洛伊萊特檢查了一下自己的配槍說道。

　　「好奇問一下，伊亞諾特在你的通訊熱鍵上是排第幾位？」艾伯特收起通訊水晶後，突然這麼問道。

　　「第六位，為什麼突然這麼問？」洛伊問道。

　　「第五位是誰？」艾伯特又問。

　　「速食外送。」洛伊回答。

　　一個小時後，洛伊和艾伯特帶領著一隊特戰小隊和幾名聯邦情報局探員，來到了佛利山莊飯店，再將聯邦探員令牌給值班經理看過後，便立刻衝上了頂樓，在房間內逮捕了羅賓森‧卡諾以及艾森‧古斯卡，此外，還有一整箱存放星辰金幣的魔法水晶卡。

　　十分鐘後，艾森‧古斯卡被帶去了一間秘密審問地點，這是伊格尼斯的聯邦情報局分部特別建立的，他被暫時監禁在這邊，直到洛伊和艾伯特前來審問他。

　　不過，蒼煌卻早他們一步來到這裡，在雪櫻的精神魔法下，看守的探員們紛紛陷入昏睡。

　　蒼煌拄著柺杖走到被綁在椅子上的艾森面前，將印有自己照片的通緝單給對方看了看：「這是我的名片，那麼……我們得談一談了，艾森‧古斯卡先生。」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

十一曲：會議


　　伊格尼斯帝國的秘密審問處，蒼煌見到了擁王者，他拉了張椅子坐在對方面前，雙手交叉放在枴杖上。

　　「初次見面，但你應該有聽聞過我。」蒼煌輕笑道，老花眼鏡後方的藍色雙瞳望著對方，中老年的灰狐獸人：「時間有限，讓我們長話短說，是誰僱你來的？他們的目的是什麼？」

　　擁王者眉頭輕皺，隨即才以平靜的語氣說道：「我不能說，我和他們有協議在，即便是你，我也不能說。」

　　聞言，蒼煌微微一笑，輕輕搖了搖頭：「艾森先生，我和你之間可沒有協議，包括我背後的集團，所以，我再問你一次，是誰僱用你來插手這次高等公爵的選舉？只要你告訴我，我就能帶你離開這邊，然後消失無蹤。」

　　擁王者的神色一變，似乎有點心動，但很快就隱去，開口：「蒼煌大人，並非我不想幫你，但我只要打破協議，我的家庭就會遭受威脅……」

　　「我可以保護你的家庭，你妻子、你兒子……我會讓他們過新的生活，而且沒人找的到他們。」蒼煌很快地回答道：「你應該不會懷疑我的手段，艾森先生。」

　　擁王者再度沉默，他的目光左右張望，似乎有點遲疑不決。

　　「雪櫻，打開鎖鍊，讓艾森先生可以自由活動。」蒼煌開口說道，而一旁的白狼人隨即從昏迷不醒的警衛身上取來魔法鑰匙，打開了鎖鏈，接著退到一旁。

　　「那麼，我期待你的回答，艾森先生。」蒼煌望著從椅子上站起來的擁王者，語氣平靜地說道。

　　擁王者來回走動了幾次，隨後，才來到蒼煌面前說道：「我希望你給我一個承諾，承諾你會保護我的家庭。」

　　蒼煌拄著柺杖從椅子上站起，正色地說道：「我保證。」

　　「僱用我的人，是普萊斯特機構，因為凱恩‧海樂妨礙他們的財路，而羅賓森‧卡諾承諾在當選後幫助普萊斯特機構通過新的法案。」擁王者回答道。

　　蒼煌淡然一笑，輕快地說道：「瞧，這不是很容易嗎？」

　　「那我們什麼時候離開？」擁王者又問。

　　「事不宜遲，我們現在就走吧。」蒼煌轉身拄著柺杖準備離去，而擁王者再取回了自己的一些私人物品後，也隨之跟上，但他並沒注意到蒼煌雙瞳中閃過的一抹寒光。

　　就在四人快要走到樓梯的剎那，蒼煌一個轉身拔出了太刀，直接一刀劃過了擁王者的頸部，鮮血頓時噴灑而出，不過卻被雪櫻用魔法給彈開，沒有一絲一毫沾染到蒼煌三人身上。

　　「為……為什麼……？」擁王者雙手摀著自己的脖子，腳步搖晃地往後退去，隨後倒地不起，鮮血不停地流出：「我以為……我們達成了協議……」

　　蒼煌甩掉了太刀的血液，緩緩地將太刀收回刀鞘內，讓其變回一根枴杖，隨後才望著地上的擁王者說道：「我說過了，我和你之間沒有協議，此外……」

　　說到這裡，蒼煌往前走了幾步，靜靜地望著瀕死的擁王者：「我信不過政客的話，而你就像是政客，但我對你的承諾依然有效，你的家庭將會在沒人知道的地方開始新的生活，願你安息，艾森先生。」

　　語畢，蒼煌三人轉身走下了樓梯，而擁王者只能在最後的掙扎後，氣絕身亡，雙目睜得老大，死不瞑目。

　　蒼煌三人才剛離開這棟建築物，雪櫻的通訊水晶隨即響起，她從懷中拿出查看，隨即說道：「是洛伊先生打來的。」

　　「給我接聽吧。」蒼煌從雪櫻手中接過通訊水晶，帶著笑意說道：「洛伊，有什麼事嗎？」

　　「我們要返回利文薩公國了，我們晚點去飯店接你，蒼煌先生。」通訊水晶內傳來洛伊的聲音。

　　「那是再好不過了，我們一個小時後見吧。」蒼煌依舊輕鬆地回答道，隨即便結束通訊，將水晶還給雪櫻：「麻煩給大哥發個訊息，今晚的會議照舊。」

　　「好的。」雪櫻點點頭，又拿出另一塊通訊水晶，在上面打了一些訊息後，正當她準備發送出去時，蒼煌又說道：「雪櫻，再補充一點，就說會議結束後，我想和大哥獨自見面，在我們住的飯店房間內。」

　　雪櫻再度點頭，而後又打了一些訊息，隨即發送了出去，而他們三人也上了馬車，離開了這棟秘密審問地點，準備返回天空大飯店。

　　直到半小時後，在秘密審問地點看守的探員紛紛醒來，發現擁王者的屍體後，才匆忙地上報上去，整個伊格尼斯帝國的分部已經雞飛狗跳了。

　　隨後，洛伊和艾伯特也接獲這項消息，兩人皆是相當震驚，只是他們的任務就是逮捕擁王者，所以後續的調查工作，便是由聯邦情報局伊格尼斯帝國分部的探員們接手，與他們無關。

　　收拾好一切東西後，洛伊、艾伯特以及蒼煌等人皆是上了馬車，準備到伊格尼帝國的分部透過傳送魔法陣返回利文薩公國聯盟的聯邦情報局總部。

　　「蒼煌先生，擁王者死了，被人在秘密審問地點殺死。」馬車上，洛伊對著蒼煌說道。

　　「那可真遺憾。」蒼煌簡單地回答道，隨後開口：「回去之後，我會在給你名單上下一個名字，我保證，這個名字將會是個很有趣且很有難度的罪犯。」

　　馬車就這樣一路到伊格尼斯帝國的聯邦情報局分部，隨後洛伊一人便來到傳送魔法陣的所在處，透過魔法陣直接返回了利文薩公國聯盟。

　　回到總部時，聯邦情報局副局長伊恩也在辦公室等待眾人，在對洛伊和艾伯特這次的行動表達了一絲讚賞後，也讓洛伊和艾伯特各自回去休息，留下了蒼煌三人。

　　「我不得不說，艾森‧古斯卡的落網的確給了我們一些幫助。」伊恩坐在辦公桌後方說道：「羅賓森‧卡諾的爵位被剝奪，並且要入獄服刑三十年，不過……艾森‧古斯卡身死的消息實在讓我有點驚訝。」

　　「擁王者的事業生涯累積了不少人脈，也樹立了不少敵人，所以對於他的死亡，我也只能深表遺憾。」蒼煌平靜地說道：「沒其他事的話，明天再見面了，伊恩副局長。」

　　「可不要跑太遠了，蒼煌先生。」伊恩在蒼煌起身離開時說道，而年邁的白狼也只是笑笑地點頭。

　　當天晚上，蒼煌三人坐著一輛馬車來到了利文薩公國聯盟主城內的一棟六星級大飯店，把一張貴賓會員卡交給櫃台後，隨即乘坐最隱密的那座貴賓電梯來到了飯店的頂樓。

　　走到了最高級套房的三號房後，蒼煌敲了敲門，房門便被打開，一名秘書打扮的中年雄性黃貓獸人走了出來，一看到蒼煌，立即變得神色恭敬起來：「歡迎你，蒼煌大人，影煌大人已經等候多時了。」

　　「辛苦了。」蒼煌三人先後走入了房間，房內還有六個人在內，種族、年齡皆不相同，四男二女，而在房間最裡面的一張單人座的華麗沙發椅上，一名身穿金邊黑袍的年邁黑狼獸人正背對著眾人坐著，似乎在觀望著窗外的夜景。

　　「路途辛苦了，蒼煌、雪櫻還有鵺，找地方坐吧。」那名年邁的黑狼獸人頭也不回地說道，聲音低沉蒼老，但卻充滿了一股莫名的威嚴在：「等所有人都到齊，我們就開始會議吧。」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

近日因為工作繁忙，所以叛月的更新間隔將會延長，連帶新狼月也是一樣

但蒼爺會盡量不讓更新間隔拖太久以及斷更的

所以先跟各位讀者說聲抱歉了。

----------

